# The Greatest Badass of the 41st Millenium



## daxxglax (Apr 24, 2010)

In a galaxy filled with absurd feats of heroism and crowning moments of awesome, who do you think is the greatest badass of Warhammer 40,000?

I have 2 picks:
Wazdakka Gutsmek: Greatest Ork biker in existence. At one point, he found himself up against a Warlord Titan. Wazdakka ramped his bike off a cliff and rammed the Titan with it, overloading the energy shields and setting both him and his bike on fire. The bike continued on its trajectory and slammed into the Titan's head, whereupon Wazdakka, _still on fire,_ proceeded to butcher the Titan's pilot and bridge crew. 

He then took their skulls as trophies, which are still burning to this day.

Dinas Chayne: A normal human serving in the Imperial Army. Near the end of Legion, he duels with Alpharius, y'know, the superhuman demigod. He manages to hold is own and even hits the Primarch, stabbing him, with an unpowered sabre, through the chestplate. And the only reason he loses is because his sword gets stuck.


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

Julius Hawke. Survived to the complete annihilation of his bunker by a group of Iron Warrior Chosen, then proceeded to give intel to the IG garrison on Hydra Cordatus on the enemy's forces, location and operations, and then fired a planet-space torpedo right into the Iron Warriors trenches, effectively destroying all the fortifications and the machines used to make them. He also killed a a dozen renegade soldiers and 3 Iron Warriors on his way. Pretty impressive, considering the fact that it was his first encounter with an actual enemy since the beginning of his career


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

The Makari. 

Seriously. 

No, but really seriously, if the rumors are to be believed it would be that Grey Knight supreme Grand Master dude that walks in the warp takes on everything and carves peoples names into the hearts of mother fucking Daemon Primarchs.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Holy crap, Wazdakka gives me yet more reason to consider Orkz.

As for my own picks...

*Ollanius Pius*. Before GW retconned him out of existence, Pius was a lone Guardsman who witnessed the battle between Horus and the Emperor. When the Emperor was struck down and Horus prepared to finish him off, Pius stepped between him and the Emperor. He didn't do anything- he didn't shit himself in terror, didn't go mad or yield to Horus. Needless to say, after Horus finished hesitating he cut him down, but he had bought time for the Emperor to lay down a can of psychic whoopass on him. I've never been fond of the Imperium *maybe it was cool when the Emperor was alive and it wasn't a grimdark shitpit, I dunno*but this is just flat out incredible.


Otherwise, I'd have to say *Shas'El Mash'Mad*. It's obviously not canon, but I don't care. I was watching one of my friends play another friend's Ultrasmurfs with his Tau. I'll spare you all the details, but a group of Terminators assaulted a firewarrior squad and killed everyone except one Tau. He passed his morale check and fought on. He survived two rounds and then -killed- one of the Terminators. The Terminators then failed their morale check and fled. Further against all odds, this Tau overtook them in sweeping advance and killed them all.

There was a long paused of pure disbelief from everyone. Then my friend said "Gimme that." , he plucked up the Terminator sarge, ripped his powerfist arm off, tore the Tau's arm off and then glued the powerfist on to the Firewarrior, held above his head triumphantly. 

He's come to be known as Shas'El Mash'Mad since then.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I nominte Cypher, the unofficial head fallen angel. He runs around with twin pistols, getting away with shooting members of Abaddons personal bodyguard. Avoided the attentions of the DA on numerous occasions and survived a one on one fight with the deceiver. Not bad for someone over 10K old.


----------



## Arm1tage (Feb 10, 2011)

Caiphas Cain owns all.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Macharius, makes the emperor look like an amatuer.
or creed, makes anyone look like an idiot.


----------



## HatingYou (Oct 10, 2010)

Stella Cadente said:


> Macharius, makes the emperor look like an amatuer.
> or creed, makes anyone look like an idiot.


agreed it's easily Macharius.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)




----------



## HatingYou (Oct 10, 2010)

Should of kept him in the new codex.
who cares if he's dead? I'm sure loads of characters are dead..isnt eldrad dead? and that dick is still there.
suppose guard have creed but Macharius is the most pimpin character the imperium has.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

I say Macharius as well, but also a fan of Yarrick (at least fluff-wise, not in-game currently).


----------



## search116 (Aug 9, 2010)

Mephiston who else is going to rip there way out of a trygons belly and then precede to open a can oh whoop ass on a carnifex bare handed.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Macharius wasn't a badass, he was a crazy cunt with an army.

My vote goes to the guardsman from warriors of the ultramar, Pavel I believe his name was, who went from utter pussy to extreme badass.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> I nominte Cypher, the unofficial head fallen angel. He runs around with twin pistols, getting away with shooting members of Abaddons personal bodyguard. Avoided the attentions of the DA on numerous occasions and survived a one on one fight with the deceiver. Not bad for someone over 10K old.


Is that from a BL book? sounds interesting.

I'm a fan of Grimaldus personally, but thats probably because I like BT so much.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Draigo beats all. Stuck in the warp beating daemonic arse for millenia. He carved his predecessor's name into Mortarion's heart. The Daemons of khorne are all afraid of him- he killed a bloodthirster with his bare hands and forged a new sword out of his corpse. He went in and burned down all of Nurgle's jungle. M'Kachen, a lord of change, offered him a way out of the warp, which he promptly refused, and then proceeded to kill the daemon by reducing Tzeench's palace to rubble by himself. Not too mention his title is Supreme Grand Master.

Nuff said.


----------



## CardShark (Dec 20, 2010)

My bets are on Muagan Ra


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

coke123 said:


> Draigo beats all. Stuck in the warp beating daemonic arse for millenia. He carved his predecessor's name into Mortarion's heart. The Daemons of khorne are all afraid of him- he killed a bloodthirster with his bare hands and forged a new sword out of his corpse. He went in and burned down all of Nurgle's jungle. M'Kachen, a lord of change, offered him a way out of the warp, which he promptly refused, and then proceeded to kill the daemon by reducing Tzeench's palace to rubble by himself. Not too mention his title is Supreme Grand Master.
> 
> Nuff said.



Yeah, because nothing says fanboy like ridiculous shit like that being written.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Lord Sven Kittyclaw said:


> Yeah, because nothing says fanboy like ridiculous shit like that being written.


Couldn't agree more..and I'm an Inquisition/GK fan.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Lord Sven Kittyclaw said:


> Yeah, because nothing says fanboy like ridiculous shit like that being written.


I was going to say he probably has one of those obnoxious Chuck Norris shirts too, but that works just as well.


----------



## HatingYou (Oct 10, 2010)

coke123 said:


> Draigo beats all. Stuck in the warp beating daemonic arse for millenia. He carved his predecessor's name into Mortarion's heart. The Daemons of khorne are all afraid of him- he killed a bloodthirster with his bare hands and forged a new sword out of his corpse. He went in and burned down all of Nurgle's jungle. M'Kachen, a lord of change, offered him a way out of the warp, which he promptly refused, and then proceeded to kill the daemon by reducing Tzeench's palace to rubble by himself. Not too mention his title is Supreme Grand Master.
> 
> Nuff said.


that's the biggest pile of crap I have ever read LOLOL
I know he's the supreme grand master but still....his bare hands? really??

since when did warhammer become grand theft auto?

MISSION 1- murder
MISSION 2 - arson

This codex will ruin grey knights for me


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

It already ruined 40k for me.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Arm1tage said:


> Caiphas Cain owns all.


Very true, anyone who accidentally becomes a Hero of the Imperium is quite the badass.

But still....

CREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEDDD


----------



## vulcan539 (May 17, 2010)

Cornel-Commissar Gaunt


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Actually, I'm changing my answer to Colonel Schaeffer from the Last Chancers.

In case you haven't read the omnibus...


I mean, the guy starts out with thousands of convicts, personally goes with to death world after battlefield after (insert other high-risk situation here), weeds them down to the best of the best, and then goes and tackles insane missions with his new elite. And he's done this for, what, 300 years?


The dude's a badass.


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

coke123 said:


> Draigo beats all. Stuck in the warp beating daemonic arse for millenia. He carved his predecessor's name into Mortarion's heart. The Daemons of khorne are all afraid of him- he killed a bloodthirster with his bare hands and forged a new sword out of his corpse. He went in and burned down all of Nurgle's jungle. M'Kachen, a lord of change, offered him a way out of the warp, which he promptly refused, and then proceeded to kill the daemon by reducing Tzeench's palace to rubble by himself. Not too mention his title is Supreme Grand Master.
> 
> Nuff said.


Lol, who the hell wrote that kinda shit? That is possibly the dummest "let's crappe all over the established background" piece of fluff I have ever laid eyes on. Wow, the level of retardation astonishes me. And that is an impressive feat.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Lord Sven Kittyclaw said:


> It already ruined 40k for me.


Just do what I do, man! Plug your ears, look away and go "LALALALALALALA"


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Believe it or not I think the Darigo fluff was written by a certain Mr Mat Ward.


----------



## Arm1tage (Feb 10, 2011)

Who is Matt Ward?


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Arm1tage said:


> Who is Matt Ward?


Satan; if He was mentally challenged and had access to a typewriter, that is.


_"He has become the iconic figure viewed as everything that is wrong about the 40k game these days. Overhyping a single faction, constantly blowing stories so far out of proportion that they lose all context, constantly trying to one up the last bullshit with an even less believable story, and not really giving a damn about what any of the other players think of what he does. Some say that Matt Ward is the true death of 40k, as if he were one of the horsemen of the apocalypse, riding ahead on an endless wave of Space Marine releases that alienate every Xenos player until there are none left."_


----------



## Trickstick (Mar 26, 2008)

Greatest baddass eh? Well, I'm going to say Nork Deddog.

He probably has the highest IQ out of any unit in the game. Well, that is if you take each race as a different sample group, with different averages and such. He could well have an IQ of 300, if he was three times as smart as the average ogryn. It is kind of a silly idea I suppose, now I want to fit Nork with a mortarboard.

I think that Nork is one of the few models whose _rules_ state that he doesn't die when he loses all his wounds. He only "slumps to the floor asking his officer 'did we win?' before passing out". In a world of super death he is pretty weak I suppose, but that doesn't stop him trying. That is what makes him a badass.


----------



## Arm1tage (Feb 10, 2011)

C'Tan Chimera said:


> Satan; if He was mentally challenged and had access to a typewriter, that is.
> 
> 
> _"He has become the iconic figure viewed as everything that is wrong about the 40k game these days. Overhyping a single faction, constantly blowing stories so far out of proportion that they lose all context, constantly trying to one up the last bullshit with an even less believable story, and not really giving a damn about what any of the other players think of what he does. Some say that Matt Ward is the true death of 40k, as if he were one of the horsemen of the apocalypse, riding ahead on an endless wave of Space Marine releases that alienate every Xenos player until there are none left."_


Then he is surely the greatest badass of the 41st Millenium because he shits on all the armies in the universe just by the picking up a pen.


----------



## Lord Lorne Walkier (Jul 19, 2009)

It's Loken. he aint dead yet. What is even more kick @$$ is that he dose all his time the hard way. No time off like those wimps in the EoT.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Lucius why because he is Lucius The Eternal and he will fight everyone naked...

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=891141#post891141


----------



## Zeromus316 (Mar 27, 2009)

Asdrubael Vect. Arguably the oldest being in the 40k universe and undisputed master of the dark city. When you are the leader of an entire race of murdering con artists and have been so for 10 000 years, I think it's safe to assume you are a badass. Everyday Vect is thwarting some kind of attempt to take his place as supreme overlord. You have to be able to do so, in order to retain the highest position in such a bizarre and twisted society. Every day is an even greater struggle than most other races considering the fact that you have an entire race ready to kill you and usurp your power the moment you screw shit up. Yet somehow Vect already knew your plans....and is countering them as we speak...that's badass


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Arm1tage said:


> Then he is surely the greatest badass of the 41st Millenium because he shits on all the armies in the universe just by the picking up a pen.


...BRILLIANT!

This thread can now be closed.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Makari.

A little grot who carries a MASSIVE banner into battle, gets shot to shit, always lived to tell the tale, and to top it off he did it without weapons (need 2 hands for the banner).

Now THAT is badass.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

KingOfCheese said:


> Makari.
> 
> A little grot who carries a MASSIVE banner into battle, gets shot to shit, always lived to tell the tale, and to top it off he did it without weapons (need 2 hands for the banner).
> 
> Now THAT is badass.


Agreed, but did not Ghaz sit down on top of him and later feed his body to his pet squig or something? :laugh:

Thats definition of BADASS, lol. 

And why all the Matt Ward hate, he is cool guy. And like me, he is a true servant of the Emperor. Just look at his Dreadnought tactica in this months white dwarf, fucking amazing, and he even said "Emperor be blessed" once or twice.


----------



## Arm1tage (Feb 10, 2011)

Doelago said:


> And why all the Matt Ward hate... he is a true *servitor *of the Emperor.


Korrekted dat for ya.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Doelago said:


> And why all the Matt Ward hate, he is cool guy. And like me, he is a true servant of the Emperor. Just look at his Dreadnought tactica in this months white dwarf, fucking amazing, and he even said "Emperor be blessed" once or twice.


It may be surprising, but not everyone happens to adore Space Marines or the Imperium. :clapping:


----------



## Ghost792 (Jan 6, 2010)

Asdrubael Vect. To rise from the level of slave to the most powerful Archon in Commoragh, bring in a new social system (the Kabalite System) and to be constantly thwarting every attempt to remove him from his position is truly badass. His plans for eliminating his enemies are pure brilliance and can be both subtle and over the top. 

Honourable mentions have to go to both Grimaldus and Eldrad Ulthran. Grimaldus for Helsreach and Eldrad for causing the Second War of Armageddon.


----------



## Ghost792 (Jan 6, 2010)

C'Tan Chimera said:


> It may be surprising, but not everyone happens to adore Space Marines or the Imperium. :clapping:


Agreed. Even if I want to play a Space Marine army it must first be tainted by Chaos.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

C'Tan Chimera said:


> It may be surprising, but not everyone happens to adore Space Marines or the Imperium. :clapping:


So you hate him because he writes marine and imperial fluff? By that Logic I might hate Andy Hoare because he wrote codex blue monkey people. However, if you don't like him because he literally shits in his hands and rubs it all over fluff I might just agree with you.


----------



## Trickstick (Mar 26, 2008)

gen.ahab said:


> However, if you don't like him because he literally shits in his hands and rubs it all over fluff I might just agree with you.


If he _literally_ did that then I don't think many people would like him. I also think that he would be sacked and sectioned under the mental health act.



TheSpore said:


> Lucius why because he is Lucius The Eternal and he will fight everyone naked...


What happens if Lucius is killed by a servitor?


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Trickstick said:


> If he _literally_ did that then I don't think many people would like him. I also think that he would be sacked and sectioned under the mental health act.
> 
> 
> 
> What happens if Lucius is killed by a servitor?


I don't think GW ever though about the insanity us fans can come up with.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

TheSpore said:


> I don't think GW ever thought


Sorry, you meant this right?


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

gen.ahab said:


> So you hate him because he writes marine and imperial fluff? By that Logic I might hate Andy Hoare because he wrote codex blue monkey people. However, if you don't like him because he literally shits in his hands and rubs it all over fluff I might just agree with you.


The latter half. I was merely refuting Doelago's fanbase reasoning- I may like Tau more, but I'm not part of any fanboy allegiance.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

Matt Ward goes too far, if he really wrote that into the grey knights codex, well, thats just ridiculous.

Space Marines are the greatest thing to happen to 40k, seeing as it would never have become such a big hobby without them. I love all the races for what they are though, and the different perspectives they bring to the 40k universe.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

HatingYou said:


> that's the biggest pile of crap I have ever read LOLOL
> I know he's the supreme grand master but still....his bare hands? really??


Yup, his bare hands. His sword was broken by the daemon, so what else was he supposed to do? there was probably some psychic power involved, but still... yeah.



AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH said:


> Lol, who the hell wrote that kinda shit? That is possibly the dummest "let's crappe all over the established background" piece of fluff I have ever laid eyes on. Wow, the level of retardation astonishes me. And that is an impressive feat.


It was indeed Mr. Ward, author of _The Necron and Blood Angel Tea Party_.


----------



## Cowlicker16 (Dec 7, 2010)

Kharn the Betrayer, he is the living embodiment of bad-ass


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

It won't be long before he writes a new Dark Angels codex and declares that every Marine must endure the ritual of removing all his armor and surfing a giant corpse ball filled with aliens and heretics alike from space into the stratosphere of a sun in order to be promoted to Veteran.

Oh, and they'll have Dreadnoughts on bikes that move 18 inches a turn, can turbo boost, and gain the Hit-And-Run ability.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Not to mention that they actually rape models when they kill them. This shocks enemys so much their morale check must be taken on a -3LD per model raped by the dreadnought.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Not to mention that they actually rape models when they kill them. This shocks enemys so much their morale check must be taken on a -3LD per model raped by the dreadnought.


any terminator taken as a troop choice may take the wargear option _destroyer of worlds_ this is essentially a strap-on rape machine that counts as a power weapon which adds an extra attack, and causes instant death regardless of opponents toughness. Point cost: FREE, but must be WYSIWIG.

probably too inappropriate for the forums, no too mention off topic...


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

But such is the horrid power of Matt Ward.


----------



## PhoenixLord (Jan 14, 2009)

coke123 said:


> Draigo beats all. Stuck in the warp beating daemonic arse for millenia. He carved his predecessor's name into Mortarion's heart. The Daemons of khorne are all afraid of him- he killed a bloodthirster with his bare hands and forged a new sword out of his corpse. He went in and burned down all of Nurgle's jungle. M'Kachen, a lord of change, offered him a way out of the warp, which he promptly refused, and then proceeded to kill the daemon by reducing Tzeench's palace to rubble by himself. Not too mention his title is Supreme Grand Master.
> 
> Nuff said.


You just cant kill a bloodthirster with your bare hands...except if you are a bloodthirster too!


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Aun'Shi. He stood at the palace of communion for a full day defending it from waves of orks with only his blade and a 10 Fire Warrior honor guard. The waterfall of slick Ork blood told not of this hero's long overdue retirement, and even in his old age he was a true badass. I say "was" because he isn't with us anymore (in the codex)


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Waitwaitwait. This is in the previous codex correct? A tau held off waves of orks? 

This sounds familiar. From one blue guy to another blue guy doing the same thing...


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Serpion5 said:


> Waitwaitwait. This is in the previous codex correct? A tau held off waves of orks?
> 
> This sounds familiar. From one blue guy to another blue guy doing the same thing...


Hahaha. Yeah. The difference being, Aun'Shi was old and wrinkly, making him more of a badass :biggrin:


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

PhoenixLord said:


> You just cant kill a bloodthirster with your bare hands...except if you are a bloodthirster too!


Draigo>>Bloodthirster. A mathematical identity.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Im going with Memphiston.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

coke123 said:


> Draigo>>Bloodthirster. A mathematical identity.


I'm afraid you have nothing to back this up. It may not say in the GK book but Draigo got a D- in math. I have this on good authority. He did however get an A+ in Chuck Norris jokes about himself and being an a-hole.

My submission is... THE AVATAR OF KAELA MENSHA KHAINE! How close have you gotten to killing a Chaos God?


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

PhoenixLord said:


> You just cant kill a bloodthirster with your bare hands...except if you are a bloodthirster too!


Mortinan (can't spell his name) was a sort of rotting heap (thats what you get from Nurgle worship) So I ask the question: how the hell did Draigo cut through all that mutated flesh and armour to get to his rotting heart? I doubt a 10,000 year old primarch would let him do that!

Fluff rape by Matt Ward.

Again.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Most badass in the entire of 40K? How the hell has anybody not said Ghazgkhull? Oh no wait, he keeps getting munched by Commissar Yarrick...

Then, I would have to say scout Sgt. Naaman (deceased, RIP) of the Dark Angels. Not only does he fight off countless orks and dreads, but provides vital intel to Belial, brings in the DW and essentially wins the Battle for Piscina on his own. Suck on that Ghazgkhull.


----------



## SlamHammer (Mar 28, 2011)

The Emperor.

He dead, but kicks Death in the teeth. He eats Psykers to feed his powers. He has a galaxy on its knees before him. He mind-surfs the warp for fun, while giving directions to strike cruisers. He is the gene father of Lord Kaldor Draigo (aka second most badass dude) and has a whole legion of traitors _*still*_ trying to kill him. Oh and he blasted Horus's soul from existence...yeah from existence.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Have to second Veteran Sergeant Namaan.


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> Most badass in the entire of 40K? How the hell has anybody not said Ghazgkhull? Oh no wait, he keeps getting munched by Commissar Yarrick...


Errr... what? Ghazghkull had him by the family jewels and decided to *let* him go because he was a good opponent. And he left Armageddon coz' he got bored. He achieved what he set out to do. Plunge Armageddon into an enternal war. The Imperials might be in control of the planet but the fighting is still going on and is unlikely to stop any time soon.

So just for that, Ghazghkull Mag Uruk Thraka gets my vote.


----------



## Company Master (Mar 25, 2011)

Chapter Master Pedro Kantor for his heroic actions during the Rynns World disaster!!


And Captain Cortez too!!


----------



## cameron the pillager (Apr 9, 2011)

Konrad curze, yes hes dead but come on he betrays the imperuim or they betray him depends which way you look at it THEN decides after the heresy that his legion are not going to fall to chaos which some of the do but most of them don't so he regects the other chaos marines who then try and kill them all THEN he contuinuse to ravage the galaxy before being assasinated and before that he saves lorgars life and his legion is just as badass. scaring half a population of a world to death if thats not badass i dont know what is. If not him then...gulliman random jump from sides there but i just think he's awsome his legion not so awsome *caugh* ultrasmurfs*caugh*


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Yarrick.

Why?

Read his fluff.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

I do not regard Draigo's fluff as canon. Burned the Garden of Nurgle? What about the billions of plaguebearers, hundreds of Great Unclean ones, beasts and millions of diseases that would be coming down on draigo from all sides. Ok, so that should render Draigo somewhat dead or running away, but nohe manages to undo all of nurgle's work without a scratch on him

Lets move on to Tzeentch. Ok, so let's see, the god who can see a bazillion futures tries to tempt Draigo through his greater Daemon. Again, we see Draigo kick the shit out of the Greater Daemon and smash the walls of a city that is in the warp and has no real form. The Daemon, M'Kachen, is trapped under the rubble, WHAT THE FUCK? this is something more powerful than can be imagined, because they are 10 times more powerful in the warp. 

Beat a bloodthirster in single combat without a weapon. The Kings of Rage, combat bloodshed, beaten in their own realm, where they are unimaginably powerful, by a single, better than human. It took 100 grey knights to banish angron, why not just send draigo, maybe he will use his little finger to cut off Angron's arms and Teabag his forehead, i don't know. 

Ward needs to stop writing fluff, end of story. I wouldn't mind if Draigo was great maybe if he was more tragic, perhaps besting the bloodthirster only to have Angron and 10 more come and just about rip him to pieces before he is dragged back into realspace in a bloodied heap, just something to make him a little less uber


Back on topic, Kharn has to be my favourite, Killing friend and foe and butchering anything in his way. And Gorechild, what an awesome name for an axe, almost as good as Sláine's axe, Brainbiter


----------



## kharn-the-betrayer (Jul 16, 2010)

Kharn The Betrayer


----------



## DeceivedRadek (Jun 4, 2011)

Am i the only one who likes Abaddon? I actually like him better pre-heresy tho in the HH books. The fluff in 4th ed implies heavily that he has actually turned down becoming a Demon Prince in order to pursue more worldly goals. I think hes supposed to be trying to attain godhood like the Emperor did. Angron is cool too cause hes the most active of the Demon Primarch's as far as i can tell.


----------



## Legiomortis (Jun 11, 2011)

Typhus, herald of nurgle, carrier of the destroyer hive.

The guy is a damn powerful psyker, his whole body contains one of -the- most lethal plagues given by Nurgle, a fact that he was the first to stir when the Death Guard were stranded and infected in the warp and when all around were dying the fruitcake asked for _more_

Plus he carries a weapon called the _Manreaper_

Looky at it, go on, its ok . . .


----------



## captain wood (Dec 4, 2010)

CREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
too be fair i have no clue i always thought mehpiston was ausome but there are always someone better for most kick ass commisar it is either yarrick or gaunt.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

ok so it looks like i have to fan boy the BAs, Dante is the oldest living space marine ever. . . thats true cannon too! he has survived so damn much and still leads from the front!

Mephiston. . . oh my god, he either is a demon prince or killed one, either way you guys need to read the fluff, he killed an entire nid swarm pretty much on his own till he lost his sword and got hurt then sat down. then when he got out again he was even more powerful then when he went in

Lemartes survives thinking that he is fighting horus all the time in his nuty arse head!

that dreadnought in the new codex that went all nutty arse on the orks

or of course Sanguinius who sacrificed himself trying to help his brother, who when he died made all of his sons so nutty the chaos demons thought they should leave them be so savage is the style they fight with


----------



## Moonschwine (Jun 13, 2011)

I think the most bad-ass guy is probably that one lowli Adept - A true unsung hero of the Imperium. 

Lets call him Steve.

Steve works a 200hr shift each week, is actually responsible for what little technological development occurs in the Imperium (such as putting plating over Power Armour cables), and in his spare time tries to find something to keep him sane (probably a herb garden). He does so in a universe that wants to kill him everyday with something new and scary. He does his job thanklessly, whilst all around him everyone else seems to be getting more and more retarded in the way they go about turning things on, program the VCR so it stops flashing 00:00 all the time and replace the Ink in the Photocopiers.

I now really want loads of fan-fiction of his mundane exploits.


----------



## Dermon Caffran (Jul 20, 2010)

Moonschwine said:


> I think the most bad-ass guy is probably that one lowli Adept - A true unsung hero of the Imperium.
> 
> Lets call him Steve.
> 
> ...



hahahahaha. Thats mint

my fifty pence worth goes to Garviel Loken....is he still alive????


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

Yeah hats off to the guy that registers the serial numbers for the bolt gun ammo 

Or the guy that is in the air traffic control of the sol system


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

I'm going to toss the name of Saint Celestine into the hat. Seriously, she killed a hundred heretics armed with naught but an eviscerator, fury, and near-nudity even BEFORE she became a Saint. Badass.

Going through numerous Wars of Faith, and winning everywhere, she *may* have been killed by the Warmaster of Forrax nuking her, himself, and several MILES around him, but Celestine is so badass it's actually still in question!


----------



## Flash (May 11, 2011)

Too many contenders for ultimate badass fluff wise. On tabletop I'd say Asurmen is a contender.


----------



## Takizuchi (Aug 27, 2010)

My vote goes for Alaric of the Grey knights. (spoilers ahead. if you have not read the grey knights omnibus and find out the explits of this character for your self then skip this post. you have been warned.)




He killed the Prince of a thousand faces, who had used an entire system of planets in his plan to be resurrected, even manipulating the grey knights to an extent. He survived on a demonic forge world, to kick the ass of demonically possessed STC Titan. And survived as a gladiator on a world devoted to khorn, no armor, no nemesis weapon, his psker powers stripped from him. And he escapes, not only killing the one that captured him, but also plunging the world into a state of civil war so complete that it annihilates the rulers of the planet and reduces it to rubble.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Who the fuck is this Draigo guy? First time I'm hearing of this ridiculous bastard and hating every single letter. 

Burned the Garden of Nurgle?!
Slaying a Bloodthirster in the warp with his bare hands?!
Destroying a city in the warp and burying an immensely powerful greater daemon beneath it?

What the fuck is this shit? Mortals don't even have a shit's chance in hell to even survive lesser beings in the warp, let alone multiple greater daemons. 
It's official, I no longer take the Grey Knights seriously. Not. One. Bit.

I cast my vote for Lucius the Eternal. Slaanesh is my master, I admit my bias.


----------



## TheLifeOfReilly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bill The Pony in space nuff said. 

Actually my pick would be Colonel Schaeffer of the Last Chancers, he's been hell and back for over a cenury sending men into sucide missions. 

Really good books by Gav too.


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

Note that everything Draigo accomplishes is undone the next day, and he has to do it over again. He's not accomplishing anything in the end... I suspect nothing he experiences in the Warp is actually *real*, and it's all a test to see how much a Grey Knight can take before he finally gives the **** up and joins Chaos.

The problem is that such is never stated, and he's presented far too much as actually being victorious somehow. His next fluff entry seriously needs a note in the Codex that the Chaos Gods are just screwing with him.


----------



## Gochu85 (Jun 17, 2011)

Tuska the Daemon-Killa: After killing his first daemon (which had slaughtered half of his clan on it's own) in single combat, Tuska became obsessed with hunting down demons because they were such a good fight. He took his clan in to the Eye of Terror, conquering world after world, failing to find the fight he was looking for. He finally found it on an un-named world, completely made of flesh. Upon realising that the planet itself could be harmed, they attacked the ground. This caused the planet to spit out daemons made of blood and sinew. When enough were killed the Blood Prince of the planet appeared. Despite an hours long battle, Tuska was finally killed. But so great was the battle that every day him and his orks are re-born to fight the hordes of daemons, all to amuse Khorne. So an ork that could stand up to a Daemon Prince. Yeah.


----------



## Gochu85 (Jun 17, 2011)

Chompy Bits said:


> Errr... what? Ghazghkull had him by the family jewels and decided to *let* him go because he was a good opponent. And he left Armageddon coz' he got bored. He achieved what he set out to do. Plunge Armageddon into an enternal war. The Imperials might be in control of the planet but the fighting is still going on and is unlikely to stop any time soon.
> 
> So just for that, Ghazghkull Mag Uruk Thraka gets my vote.


 
Indeed, never bad mouth Ghazghkull. He has crushed any and all who oppose him.


----------



## Ravner298 (Jun 3, 2011)

> Draigo beats all. Stuck in the warp beating daemonic arse for millenia. He carved his predecessor's name into Mortarion's heart. The Daemons of khorne are all afraid of him- he killed a bloodthirster with his bare hands and forged a new sword out of his corpse. He went in and burned down all of Nurgle's jungle. M'Kachen, a lord of change, offered him a way out of the warp, which he promptly refused, and then proceeded to kill the daemon by reducing Tzeench's palace to rubble by himself. Not too mention his title is Supreme Grand Master.


That's odd, he died to a bunch of bolter fire the other day

My nomination is for The Fateweaver, Oracle of Tzeentch. The God of magic went to the well of knowledge and started chucking in his lords of change to see what would happen. Fateweaver was the only one to crawl back out, unnaturally aged and withered for an immortal. He also sprouted his 2nd head. One only sees the future, one only sees the past...and he is completely blind to the present. He mutters utter insanity on the shoulder of Tzeentch and has legions of greater daemons log his every word. Powerful champions are permitted council with fateweaver, where they ask him a question. One head tells the truth, one tells a complete contradiction, equally believable, and the result usually leaves the inquiree in utter madness.


----------



## Wingman (Jun 27, 2011)

An Ethereal......lol :laugh:

In all seriousness I think Colonel Schaeffer has to be the most bad ass. The guy commands a penal legion and kills almost all of them on a monthly basis.


----------



## Aldawolf (Jul 17, 2011)

The following are my top picks:

Every Inquisitor.

CREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEED!!!

Commissiar Yarrick

http://1d4chan.org/wiki/Ollanius_Pius This guy, who's sadly no longer canon. Damn you Games WORKSHOP!!!!


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Anyone can write a story about a character with an amazing stat line that kills (*insert big scary thing*) with his bare hands, while hopping on one foot and reciting the national anthem.

What impresses me is when Pvt Joe Snuffy has the true bravery to face his fears and conquer them and give his best for his God, Country, and Corps! Every guardsman, fire warrior, eldar warrior, ork grot, or termagant that has the cajones to step up and put his ass on the line to protect his family and his neighbors, even in the face of such horrors as the 41st century of Warhammer can throw at him, has my respect, awe, and approval.

Demi-gods with unstoppable stat lines, fearless, and tireless have it easy. Screw em.


----------



## Gulstaf (Aug 15, 2008)

Just throwing this out there, but I think Fulgrim is considerably bad-ass. whilst loyal impressing the emperor so much as to allow his legion to wear the Aquila. He also had one of those "bare-hand" tussles that seems to have aroused such a debate, if memory serves me correctly after losing his sword for one reason or another he ripped a avatar of khaine's chest open and pulled out its heart.

while under the influence of chaos he has downed two loyalist primarchs so far. Ferrus Manus of the iron hands and Roboute Guilliman of the ultramarines.

all this and now he chills on a world of infinite pleasure. I think hes doin pretty well.

thats my 2 cents


----------



## tabbytomo (Aug 12, 2008)

I nominate myself, i once managed to leave my mortal body and slip into the warp, where i was immediately assaulted by over a hundred daemon princes, not only did i perform a lobotomy on all of them with my bare-hands, i even slapped TIGEOM with the leg of a nurgling. Hows that draigo?

My reward for this? Nothing. Just knowing that even the above isn't the most ridiculous fluff ever is rewarding enough.


----------



## uber (Feb 28, 2011)

Fluffwise I'd say konrad curze. Gameplaywise its abaddon hands down. That guy has wreaked more carnage than I've ever seen. In one game he wiped out 3 and a half squads of marines, a drop pod, and a vindi.


----------



## Daemon Child (Apr 12, 2011)

Erebus chief apostle of the word bearers legion was responsible for most of the heresy and further corrupting horus to attack earth


----------



## DeceivedRadek (Jun 4, 2011)

NoiseMarine said:


> Who the fuck is this Draigo guy? First time I'm hearing of this ridiculous bastard and hating every single letter.
> 
> Burned the Garden of Nurgle?!
> Slaying a Bloodthirster in the warp with his bare hands?!
> ...


Same here, Lexicanum says almost nothng about him and he sounds ultra lame to me.


----------



## DeceivedRadek (Jun 4, 2011)

I gotta say that Angron doesn't get enough attention here even tho i really don't like him or Kharn.


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Alessio-Fucking-Cortez, survived the nuclear explosion that blew up the majority of the Crimson Fists' Fortress Monestary, had his arm torn off by an Ork Warboss, which he then bludgeoned the same warboss over the head with in order to kill him. At the battle of the steel cross he disarmed an Ork Warboss by HAVING THE ORK'S SWORD STUCK IN HIS RIBCAGE. 
I hereby declare Cortez to be the ultimate badass.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Cortez uses haX. 

Note: HaX officially approved by the Adeptus Ministorum and the Adeptums Mechanius.


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Doelago said:


> Cortez uses haX.
> 
> Note: HaX officially approved by the Adeptus Ministorum and the Adeptums Mechanius.


You mad, bro? ;D


----------



## Zerodyme619 (Jul 1, 2011)

Yeah, I gotta agree on Cortez here, that's one tough son of Dorn. Too bad, he isn't in the Codex SM anymore...

On Draigo: I have to say, he doesn't bother me that much, also because none of these things he does in the Warp had any long time effect... Everything he destroys is rebuild without any effort, every Demon he slays comes back (where are they supposed to go, Detroid?). He does it more out of a sense of duty, than purpose... Also, the fact that he is trapped in the Warp and can't really lead the chapter has a quasi tragic ring to it, so yeah.. I can tollerate Draigo

Another character that comes to my mind is Mkoll out of the Gaunt's Ghosts Novels. That dude is just over the top awesome! If he wants you dead, you dead buddy.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

A mind can be the ultimate power in the warp and still be defenseless. There is no substance only thought, emotion, and the tide of chaos. The gods of the warp, themselves, are nothing more than constructs given substance and power by the thoughts and dreams of billions of mortal souls. This is what the Emperor was trying to do with his great crusade: destroy belief in the gods. This would, possibly, have returned the chaos gods back to their original meaningless state and left the Emperor as the most powerful being with a warp presence. Of course, this task goes against nature and would never have suceeded. The failure of this dream was prophesied in even ancient Terran times with the story of Ra and Horus (original one).

So, whatever Draigo did in the Warp has no meaning.


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Cortez was in the SM codex?! When was this?!


----------



## Zerodyme619 (Jul 1, 2011)

@Minizke1: That was back in the 3rd edition SM Codex. He had a small entry there. Ah, the old times, Lysander was a sergeant and not a Captain, the Emperors Champ was in the SM Codex, as there was no BT Codex (until Armageddon came out) and there was but one type of LandRaider


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

And space marines were only 15pts and you could take a heavy weapon in a 5-man squad. And, veteran sergeant was an upgrade you didn't have to take.


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Well, that makes sense. I'm a young 'un, so 5th edition is my first edition. Was Cortez any good? I may have to find his old rules for nostalgia.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

I have to put another vote out there for Joe the Guardsman. It takes more courage to stand against mind blowing horrors and fire a flashlight at them while in near useless armor then it does for a genetically altered indoctrinated-since-age-six superhuman in a light tank to do the same.


----------



## Aktar09 (Apr 4, 2009)

My money's on Lukas the Trickster. Why?
Picture the situation: a raid on a Dark eldar pirate fleet goes horribly wrong, and you have _your heart cut out_ and are set adrift in space. Do you...
(a) Die.
(b) Scream a bit (silently, because you're in space, and no-one can hear you scream or cares), then die.
(c) Survive, and then have the heart replaced with a unique stasis bomb meaning that when you die, you stop time and trap your eventual killers in a temporal prison forever, as a gruesome and eternal monument to your own awesomeness.

Guess what Lukas did?


----------



## CountChocula (Jun 4, 2011)

My vote goes out to The Changeling. My favorite piece of fluff has to be the one where that Planetary governor wishes for the siege of his palace to be over and done with. So the Changeling materializes that DA teleport homing beacon directly into the throne room...priceless. Reminds me of so many of those classic stories of deals with the Devil. Which is how Chaos should be....not being beat down by some fucking GK guy who single handedly kills Greater Daemons. 
LOL! Matt Ward better be careful the next time he goes to sleep, maybe Tzeentch will have a surprise in store for him....


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

I second Avatar of Kaela Mensha Khaine


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I agree that Ollanius Pius is the single most badass organism in existence.

Midnight


----------

